# OpenGL - Transparenz mit Depth Peeling



## faustdonner (7. Sep 2015)

Ich programmiere derzeit ein Spiel und möchte transparente Blöcke rendern. Nun hab ich mich belesen und gemerkt das man die Blöcke normalerweise sortieren muss, was bei meinem Fall aber eher ungünstig ist, da ich eine VoxelEngine habe, die auf Chunks basiert, also in Abschnitte geteilt ist, und jeder Abschnitt mit einem VBO gerendert wird und ich nicht permanent diese Daten updaten kann.

So bin ich dann auf Depth Peeling gekommen, da dieses ja nicht von der Anordnung der Elemente abhängig ist. Aber ich verstehe diesen Algorithmus nicht ganz. Vor allem wie ich eine DepthMap erstelle. Kann mir das mal einer idiotenfreundlich erklären?

MFG
faustdonner


----------

